# So where will the Money Come From??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Now I am all for better meals at any place. I also understand and agree that patient attitude will help the healing process.... BUT.... Where will all the money come from with the upgrades?

Read:



> Is Obamacare making hospital food tastier?
> 
> Better hospital food: Hospital food
> 
> ...


Now again: The last sentence talks about waste....well it is good that food won't be thrown away. But how will it pay for itself because that food eaten or not is getting paid for?? It is thinking like that is making our country bankrupt. Because we are still paying for the upgraded food or the wasted food.

Now where is this upgrade going to get the funding?? Taxes? Higher insurance premiums?

There was an article out yesterday talking about why student loans and tuition is so high priced....one thing they pointed at was the extra services colleges are including now....ie better food services (it is like hitting a upscale mall food court), paying for intermural games and activities, paying for tickets to college sporting events, state of the art workout facilities, etc. Now will that be the way hospitals are headed???


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would guess some think the money will come from "Obama's stash". You know, the same place the Obama phone came from, the same place that pays the rent etc.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Wait.... can't we just print more money..... Sad but that last statement is what people think we can do...


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

China will foot the bill. The Dimocrats will take the credit for the good and blame the gun owners for the bad. Seriously we need term limits. Pres gets one everyone else gets two.

Kryptonite has been found to contain trace elements of Chuck Norris roundhouse kicks to the face. This is why it is so deadly to Superman.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The Washington gene pool definitely needs chlorine. Old fools like McCain need to move on. McCain isn't conservative he is socialist light. As of late I have been more and more disappointed in the republicans. It looks like they are working with democrats to destroy this nation.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes they are just different sides of the same cancer infecting America. America needs something to happen so the citizens wakeup before it is too late.

Kind of reminds me of that lawyer joke. I will modify it. It is only a joke so everyone keep your panties unbunched. 

What do you call 100 lawyers at the bottom of the sea?

A good day.

What do you call 100 politicians at the bottom of the sea?

A good start.

Saddam Hussein was not found hiding in a "hole." Saddam was roundhouse-kicked in the head by Chuck Norris in Kansas, which sent him through the earth, stopping just short of the surface of Iraq.


----------

